# Thanks!!



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

On behalf of the drywall talk members i'd like to thank PT, 2Buck and all the members that make videos for us to view. It mean a lot to us. For example i would have never thought of buying a bazooka, but knowing i can watch a video of a guy thats going to show me how to use it makes all the difference to me. I know you guys take time out of your work schedule to make these videos, and for that my hats off to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Working on a super taper video as we speak for Guijarrero. :thumbsup:
Glad it's appreciated.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> On behalf of the drywall talk members i'd like to thank PT, 2Buck and all the members that make videos for us to view. It mean a lot to us. For example i would have never thought of buying a bazooka, but knowing i can watch a video of a guy thats going to show me how to use it makes all the difference to me. I know you guys take time out of your work schedule to make these videos, and for that my hats off to you!!:thumbup:


Well because of Justme, It shall now cost you 2 bucks to watch a video:whistling2:,,post #61 and #62 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/index4/

So don't forget to thank Justme also:whistling2::jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Working on a super taper video as we speak for Guijarrero. :thumbsup:
> Glad it's appreciated.
> View attachment 5081


No Moose boy, you were suppose to show Gstring how to make a home made slop bucket, not how a super taper runs.

I'm guessing you have a certain smoking habit, that makes you forgetful:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> No Moose boy, you were suppose to show Gstring how to make a home made slop bucket, not how a super taper runs.
> 
> I'm guessing you have a certain smoking habit, that makes you forgetful:whistling2:


The thread was called "Helping Guijarrero to tape"
Which originated from us talking about taping methods in another thread.
He had also asked about the super taper, which is what lead us to how to build your own slopbox.

Are you forgetting your own comments?








I smoke nothing!
I forget nothing!
Did I say I was done editing my video? No I did not.
I know what I was supposed to do! I saved it for the end of the video.







I just thought he could also benefit from knowing how a super taper runs and operates as well. Like you said, they are both the same basic principle. How's he supposed to understand what he's learning to make if he doesn't know what the original does? Huh? Huh?

That's called thinking ahead!
Yes....I'm the one who's smoking....:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well because of Justme, It shall now cost you 2 bucks to watch a video:whistling2:,,post #61 and #62 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/index4/
> 
> So don't forget to thank Justme also:whistling2::jester:


A true Capitalist. Blaming others for their greed.

I could've said you argued like a girl - a bit irrationally.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> The thread was called "Helping Guijarrero to tape"
> Which originated from us talking about taping methods in another thread.
> He had also asked about the super taper, which is what lead us to how to build your own slopbox.
> 
> ...














JustMe said:


> A true Capitalist. Blaming others for their greed.
> 
> I could've said you argued like a girl - a bit irrationally.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


>


...


----------

